# Incredible wood oddities



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I made up a little video with some unusual wood oddities I found around the web. Please take a look, and share with others!


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

Love 'em. Well done!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

that is some nice stuff ,

thanks for sharing !


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

There were some good ones there, but I think the best one was the Grandfather Clock!


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Ive got one to add, it's not really fine woodworking but it sure is bizzare.. a wooden kidney for the PEI Kidney Foundation. My instructor and I made this in school during the week. Did I mention it also has a wiper motor inside and it waves? Haha, take a look



















It still needs to be painted but you get the idea. Great video, thanks for the post.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

very nice vid. thanks for the post!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Beware copyrights. I know that I might be a tad upset if I were to see my work "brought to you by the New Mission Workshop" without any reference to me.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't see a copyright issue; I'm not claiming the pieces were done by me.


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool idea for a video but I agree with Russel. Even without copyright issues it would be appropriate to give credit to the builders. That would also give viewers the option to see more of their work. For example, John at Extreme Birdhouses - http://www.extremebirdhouse.com/ has lots more houses and plans available. If someone liked the house you pictured they would really enjoy seeing his website.

My $0.02 . . .


----------



## LSJ (Mar 22, 2009)

I did enjoy it and would like to see the pages that they came from.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Great video, thanks for the post.


----------

